# Mixing LASS (reverb) with other libraries



## vicontrolu (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I am having quite trouble to mix the ultra dry LASS sounds with other more lush libraries such as Symphobia, EWQL, etc. 

what impulses are you using with these? SvK method sounds not wide and wet enough here ( + a bit muddy).

thanks!


----------



## bluejay (Oct 1, 2010)

I tend to use Todd AO with Altiverb. I also really like the ERs supplied with LASS itself. 

I also mix in some PCM 90 Lexicon overall and on Symphobia.


----------



## vicontrolu (Oct 1, 2010)

I didnt get a nice tail when using ToddAO + it sounded muddy. How much do you send to Altiverb? Would you mind sharing aslo the aproximate settings on the PCM90 please?

Thanks


----------



## bluejay (Oct 1, 2010)

No problem ... I'll try and send them later today. 

My basic approach is to use three sends on the strings. 

First to ERs for placement, second to an ambience reverb (which is mostly just reverb tail in Altiverb and finally to the Lexicon PCM 90). 

Honestly I tend to do a lot of this by ear. I am using the closest wide stereo mics for Todd AO for the placement ERs but a more distant mic for the ambience (probably the furthest mic). The Lexicon is using the large orchestral hall setting.

I will say that my reverb settings tend to evolve. Next project I might take a different approach. At the moment I'm doing a 1930s thing and using a drier sound than normal. 

I also often just slightly different sends on my short articulations (and pizz) to my sustain/legato strings. Usually my spicc/stacc/pizz are far drier with less reverb tail. 

Hope that helps!

cheers

James


----------



## vicontrolu (Oct 1, 2010)

So you send more the LASS tracks to the Toddao tail or you send more to the Lexicon?
Cause LASS definiteyl needs more reverb. 

I also dont like how the ERs (3m) affect the LASS violins for instance. They make it even more nasal and unpleasing sounding IMO.


----------



## bluejay (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi again,

I don't use the 3m mics. I use the closest 'wide' mics which I think are a fair bit further back. 

I'll check on the values I use for tails tonight. I'm really happy with the sound of LASS overall. 

I also love using the VSL exciter on them ... gets a really beautiful and smooth JNH-style sound.


----------



## arnau (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm having theò!ž   èh…!ž   èh†!ž   èh‡!ž   èhˆ!ž   èh‰!ž   èhŠ!ž   èh‹!ž   èhŒ!ž   èh!ž   èhŽ!Ÿ   é#!Ÿ   é#‚!Ÿ   é#ƒ!Ÿ   é#„!Ÿ   é#…!Ÿ   é#†!Ÿ   é#‡!Ÿ   é#ˆ!Ÿ   é#‰!Ÿ   é#Š!Ÿ   é#‹!Ÿ   é#Œ!Ÿ   é#!Ÿ   é#Ž!Ÿ   é#!Ÿ   é#!Ÿ   é#‘!Ÿ   é#’!Ÿ   é#“!Ÿ   é#”!Ÿ   é#•!Ÿ   é#–!Ÿ   é#—!Ÿ   é#˜!Ÿ   é#™!Ÿ   é#š!Ÿ   é#›!Ÿ   é#œ!Ÿ   é#!Ÿ   é#ž!Ÿ   é#Ÿ!Ÿ   é# !Ÿ   é#¡!Ÿ   é#¢!Ÿ   é#£!Ÿ   é#¤!Ÿ   é#¥!Ÿ   é#¦!Ÿ   é#§!Ÿ   é#¨!Ÿ   é#©!Ÿ   é#ª!Ÿ   é#«!Ÿ   é


----------



## bluejay (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah I checked and I use the 10m mics for the strings ER and the 18m mics for the ambience.

I also tend to EQ the reverb a touch, notching out around 250 and often dropping a bit of the low end. Hope that helps.


----------



## vicontrolu (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey James,

I checked my template and i was using (standar method described somewhere in this forum) the 3ms ERs and 3ms tail for strings.

My sends are -3dbs to the ERs and something like -12 to the tails. Can you specify how much are you sending to your toddao sends and also to the PCM(i assume the settings on this are without predelay and pretty long tail, isnt it?) 

Thanks again!


----------



## bluejay (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry I'm using Cubase and I just have send levels shown graphically, I have no idea what that translates to on Logic sends.

Try moving to the wide mics and just experiment. Also, don't forget to notch out those lower frequencies as I mentioned.


----------



## vicontrolu (Oct 3, 2010)

I am using cubase too. 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## John Rodd (Oct 18, 2010)

I've done a bunch of projects that involved LASS (either 100% virtual, or hybrid of live strings + virtual strings to beef them up) and I've never had any problems with making LASS play nicely with others....

my secret weapons (not so secret really) are a pair of TC Electronic Reverb 6000's (hardware reverb boxes) and a Bricasti M7 (hardware reverb box)

Every project is different...... but I just fiddle with different patches, and settings on those patches 'till it sounds good.

On the very, very rare occasion (.01 % of the time) that I can only use Altiverb for reverb.... it is tougher to get everything to blend together well, in my experience.

As an aside - I have never tried the Bricasti M7 impulses, so I can't say how good (or bad) they are.

I did once compare a supposedly good IR of a Quantec Yardstick reverb patch to my own real hardware Quantec Yardstick (with exactly the same settings, and level matched) and the hardware was WAY better than the IR.

:wink:

Don't get me wrong - I love Altiverb and I do use it in conjunction with my hardware reverbs frequently.


----------

